# Muay Thai Boxing Training - Manchester



## marca_uk (Dec 30, 2010)

I am looking to take up Muay Thai Boxing in Manchester, England. 

1) Can anyone recommend a gym to train at in this area?

2) I was reading up on some websites yesterday, and they were saying Mondays were Boxing Techniques, Tuesday were Knee Techniques, Wednesdays were Kicking Techniques etc. Does this mean I need to go to all sessions to actually train to competitive level? Or can I go to one-to-one traning sessions and get it all covered in one session a week?

3) I work Tuesday-Friday in the evenings, so I am only available Monday nights to train...is one intensive session a week enough to get good enough to compete or am I going to have to try and get a few sessions a week before work?

Any advice on this, and any other areas for a beginner looking to take up Muay Thai (cost, equipment etc.) would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

